# 2008 Halloween



## BrytonTaylor (May 8, 2010)

2008 was the Halloween murder mystery dinner party year; An Affair To Dismember set at Castle Von Morgue.

*Outside*

To set the scene, a sign. The 'morgue' sign is bought, the 'castle von' was constructed to look similar.









We may not have proper pumpkins and pumpkin patches here in Perth, so I made one instead. Pumpkins were a paper mache job. However from a distance, no one noticed they were incomplete *whew*.









A cemetery was on one side of the driveway, complete with cemetery arch and sign. A spotlight was covered in several layers of blue plastic sheeting, with battery operated candles and lanterns near each tombstone for contrast and eeriness. Wooden stakes were painted silver and placed around the area for the fencing. Hands popped out from the ground.









The front porch is covered in dead branches.









Spiders crawled up the door (two year's later, the glue is almost off. My mistake!)









Apparently there is a limit on photos per post, so the inside will be on another one. Still figuring out the different sections of the forum.


----------



## BrytonTaylor (May 8, 2010)

*Inside Castle Von Morgue*

Inside Castle Von Morgue

Inside, people were greeted by a figure, and in the darkened, well light room, people did double takes to see if she was real. She's not, she's completely constructed from chicken wire, and her face from clay, wax and acrylic (I moulded her, mom painted). Only her hands were store bought.









A table display of funkin pumpkins, regular jarrahdales etc and crows.









A crow sat amidst ornate jars and lights.









The table centrepiece were candles in glass containers wrapped with see through spiderweb fabric and flowers in black dye with more crows.









And finally a shot from our annual Halloween photoshoot. No photoshopping, just well placed fog and lights!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice - you did a great job of setting a Halloween mood.



BrytonTaylor said:


> Apparently there is a limit on photos per post, so the inside will be on another one. Still figuring out the different sections of the forum.


Correct - five images per post, and that includes the smilies if you use those


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent work both inside and outside Bryton, very well done!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Everything looks fantastic.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks very nice,great job on everything.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice job, the last photo came out really nice!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! Your displays looked so good I had to check your profile. Graphic designer...you can tell. Your staging looks great. Now you know I will have to steal, er, borrow some of your ideas. Sorry to hear about your glue and door problem. My theme this year is overrun with spiders, and I'm looking for all the spider ideas I can come up with. Thanks for sharing these pictures with us.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Beautiful work! Very artistic!


----------

